# When It Comes to Electric Cars, Reality Bites



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Andrew McKillop questions the feasibility of switching to electric cars based on resource constraints.

More...


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

O.K. this story simply pisses me off, and I have to remember that the electrification of the automobile is a forgone conclusion.
This guy is out of touch with reality. According to the D.O.E. it takes 7kw of electricity to produce 1 gallon of gas. An average electric car on the road will go farther on that 7kw than the gas car can go on 1 gallon of gas. Lithium is not a consumable. It is recyclable to 99% not 25. As far as cost, what did the first cell phones cost, anybody?


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

I only scanned the article, but it seemed like he is another person trying to argue there isn't enough lithium to supply the EV market, when geologists have debunked this many times.


----------



## EV-propulsion.com (Jun 1, 2009)

Jason,
I haven't heard the DOE estimate of 7kw/gallon of gas before. Thats a good selling point for EV's--now I have to find the DOE publication....


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

EV-propulsion.com said:


> Jason,
> I haven't heard the DOE estimate of 7kw/gallon of gas before. Thats a good selling point for EV's--now I have to find the DOE publication....


Likewise, I heard it from Jack Rickard on EVTV. He also stated that the oil refineries are the number 1 user of electricity in the U.S.


----------

